# 2nd try of Letrezole (Ferma) after 3 rounds of Clomid - trying to stay positive



## FairyMary (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all, first timer here. I'm 28, have PCOS, hubby 30 with no issues  
Am on second round of Letrezole after Clomid. Absolutely convinced myself I was pregnant on first round as I had so many symptoms was devastated when AF arrived, although it's a positive too as its the first time AF has made an appearance without nothisterone since sept last year. 
I'm taking my Letrezole days 2-6 of cycle (currently on day 3)
Is anyone else in similar position? Does anyone have any success stories from Letrezole? Oh and also I'm slightly confused seeing most people are taking Letrezole days 3-7, is there a difference?
Really trying to stay hopeful and positive, without obsessing over this everyday it's so hard!
Also taking EPO, multi Vits, baby aspirin, and raspberry leaf tea. 
Be pleased to hear from any of you


----------



## Lulubella (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi

I just wanted to share my story with you, having TTC for 5 years with 9 cycles of Clomid and a few cycles of Letrozole and no offer of IVF because of my BMI, we decided to take a break

Over Christmas, I found one packet of Letrozole in my bedside drawer that I hadn't used and as it was still in date decided to take it, thankfully, for some unknown reason it worked and I am now 16 weeks pregnant

Miracles do happen

Sending you lots of good wishes and fingers crossed for a successful outcome

x


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, just wanted to give you   on this path. I believe you're doing absolutely right taking the supplements along with your meds. I cannot say much about Letrozole, but read about it helped the women here. So hopefully it'll help you. Also this is good news your hubby has no issues. 
Take care, dear, and have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know which clinics will prescribe letrozole or will a GP, I can't find anywhere that will, thanks!


----------



## FairyMary (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks so much for your replies!! It does give me hope to hear your story and I guess it's going to happen when I least expect it.
I'm currently on day 27 and have not had a positive on OTKs (although I did get a darkish line, it wasn't as dark as test line so apparently that's a negative  ) really hoping that I missed it, instead of it being the case that I did t O at all in this cycle....
I had been referred to the gyny department at local hospital by GP. Had to try clomid before letrezole. Have heard good things about letrezole and read many success stories. Hope you can find someone to prescribe to you! X


----------

